# Hermanns Tortoise Hatching #3



## egyptiandan (Jan 26, 2008)

Here's #3 






















Danny


----------



## cvalda (Jan 26, 2008)

He does NOT look happy with the situation at hand! What a funny li'l monkey!


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 27, 2008)

looks like he/she took one look at the world and said no, I just can't look and closed its little eyes. great shot of its tummy.


----------



## barbie69 (Jan 28, 2008)

Awwww too cute....they are all SO TINY And SWEET!!! Congrats!


----------



## TestudoGeek (Jan 29, 2008)

love how folded he looks.


----------



## smoke_kush (Feb 9, 2009)

is he really folded like that or was that just a weird pic?? and whats on his tummy??


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 9, 2009)

Baby tortoises are folded inside the egg. They quickly straighten out once they hatch all the way. What you see on the tummy is the remains of the yolk. They derive nutrients from that until it is absorbed.

Yvonne


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 9, 2009)

OMG!!! His frowning face is absolutely perfect for me. We'll name him Dale after the biggest #3....


----------



## galvinkaos (Feb 9, 2009)

He is so cute. I love the "wrong" or folded shape. I love babies, doesn't matter what species they are so darn cute when they are born.

Dawna

My son said he was the wrong shape and it fit.


----------



## smoke_kush (Feb 9, 2009)

i think that this baby is very adorable! I have just never seen a tort that looked like that before. are there any health issues that go along with that??


----------



## egyptiandan (Feb 9, 2009)

No health issues at all  Almost all hatchlings look like this when they hatch. In about 24 hours their plastrons straighten out and look normal.
Being folded in the egg lets a larger hatchling hatch from the egg, which gives them an advantage in the wild.

Danny


----------



## smoke_kush (Feb 9, 2009)

good to know! very cute!


----------

